
Paris 1778: A new force in nature (2014) - Hooke
http://digitalstories.wellcomecollection.org/pathways/1-mindcraft/1-mesmer/
======
carapace
I don't know about that site. I just came here to say that we should really be
"doing science" to Reiki. You can feel it, so I refuse to believe that there
isn't something there susceptible to _the method_.

\----- edit: I meant the _Scientific Method_ you jerks. ;-)

------
CamperBob2
Warning: autoplaying sound. No idea how interesting the link is, because
nothing makes me reach for the back button faster.

~~~
Animats
Same here. But at least they tell you in the first few seconds that it's about
Mesmerism. It's not about Volta inventing the battery, which was around that
time.

~~~
riffraff
that would not have been in France, I think?

I thought it was about Coulomb, though.

